# clifford concept 300 alarm problem urgent!



## ckyadam (May 29, 2012)

hi, the other day i was fitting a new gear shifter into my car and stupidly bolted down onto the wiring that runs from the dash to the prox sensor (i think) near the handbreak, and crused it. the leds stoped flashing and the alarm was dead, i cut off the crushed wiring and wired it into connector boxes. i suspected a fuse had blowen and after some searching found one of the fuses on the alarm had indeed blown. after replacing the fuse the alarm had power again and i thought it was working as normal. but now when i arm it it seems to go off within 10 seconds of setting it.

now i have resorted to locking with the key and puting the fuse in when i want to drive it. very annoying.

any help would be appreciated i have never had a problem with it until now.

many thanks adam.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ckyadam said:


> hi, the other day i was fitting a new gear shifter into my car and stupidly bolted down onto the wiring that runs from the dash to the prox sensor (i think) near the handbreak, and crused it. the leds stoped flashing and the alarm was dead, i cut off the crushed wiring and wired it into connector boxes. i suspected a fuse had blowen and after some searching found one of the fuses on the alarm had indeed blown. after replacing the fuse the alarm had power again and i thought it was working as normal. but now when i arm it it seems to go off within 10 seconds of setting it.
> 
> now i have resorted to locking with the key and puting the fuse in when i want to drive it. very annoying.
> 
> ...


 You shorted the system out, it will need to be fixed/replaced. Other whys you have an over priced panic button!


----------

